# Building bodyparts subsection



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought it would be good to have a few subforums of the main bodyparts (shoulders, legs, triceps, biceps, chest etc) so that anyone looking for ideas / questions on a specific bodypart doesn't have to trawl through irrelevant threads.

Probably in form and technique?

Just a thought!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The search function surly must be a viable option here?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Biceps would be the only subsection that saw any traffic..


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> The search function surly must be a viable option here?


Meh. Works for the injury section.


----------

